# [Verkaufe/Tausche] Top-Filme auf Blu Ray - z.B. Kaufhaus Cop, Fire &amp; Ice, Chipmunks u



## Cryptic-Ravage (14. Januar 2010)

*Folgende Filme auf Blu Ray werden angeboten, Tausch oder Verkauf möglich:*



   - Der Kaufhaus Cop

   - Alvin und die Chipmunks

   - Die Geschichte vom Brandner Kasper (noch in Folie, OVP)

   - The Big White

   - Fire & Ice (The Dragon Chronicles)

   - Nur über Ihre Leiche...



   Alle nur max. 1x gesehen und in top gepflegtem Zustand (keine Kratzer, Beulen etc).

   Angebote kommen wie gewohnt von euch.



Hier ein Foto:
www.bilder-space.de/show.php 





*-Cryptic-*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] mehrere Top-Filme auf Blu Ray!!!*

Und hoch damit!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] mehrere Top-Filme auf Blu Ray!!!*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] mehrere Top-Filme auf Blu Ray!!!*

Ab jetzt auch Einzelverkauf und Tausch!!!


----------

